# when having fun expirmenting with ADL



## Foen (Feb 18, 2018)

been experimenting with ADL for a couple of days now ! 
was loads of fun 
reported some bugs was nice so far !


----------



## dcf-joe (Feb 19, 2018)

I enjoy debugging, sometimes. It is always interesting to find out that the computer was just doing what it was told, even if in my mind I didn't program it that way


----------



## Foen (Feb 19, 2018)

dcf-joe said:


> I enjoy debugging, sometimes. It is always interesting to find out that the computer was just doing what it was told, even if in my mind I didn't program it that way



GPU-Z was giving the wrong fan speed for my vega at least that was what i thought. ended up reading some ADL documentation.
after i compared GPU-Z with ADL and i was right. made some app outputting all the gpu values to console....
that ui was getting boring really quick.

started a GUI and now everything is out of control LOL should delete the code right away lol

some update top systemload the bottom load from the game


----------

